# shoe rack



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm trying to come up with a design for shoe storage by the front door for a family of 5, which 4 of them are girls so there can get to be a pretty big pile of shoes that I'm sick of tripping over! I would like to make a bunch of "cubbys" stacked on top of each other. It's a pretty simple design so not really worried about that but wondering if anyone has ideas to help with the dirt and water and snow that gets dragged in with the shoes. Was thinking about using some sort of carpet remnents or something to act like a "rug". Just wondering if anyone has come up with any good ways to address the water issue, living in wisconsin can get your shoes pretty dirty.

Thanks, Scott


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

I would be interested in this as well.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm in the process of building a couple.

Last summer when we went on vacation, in "Sky Mall" there was a shoe bench with a fold out front panel that had storage for 6 or 8 pairs of shoes.

The bench measured about 24" high, 36" wide and 18" deep. A bin with three sections was attached to the front panel.

Well, the first one I built was for a single and the second one is for just the two of us. I made the over all dimensions smaller. (Not necessarily a good idea but it will do for us.)

Right now I'm trying to figure how to go from Turbo CAD to something that I can share.


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

This isn't wood, but its seems like a good idea...have the rack at a slight angle for the wet to run off to one end...have a container situated there to catch the run off.


----------



## Mert (Jan 18, 2010)

We used to be a family of 8, (I had 6 kids). We built a seat at the front door that had a pocket for mitts and hats with space under it for the boots and shoes. That way, if necessary, I could kick everything under the bench to get them out of the way in a hurry. The flooring was ceramic tile for easy clean up. I could draw you a picture.


----------



## snav (Jan 24, 2010)

The idea with the rug sounds good, it's simple. . .

You could use kitchen or bathroom mats, as well. . . this would be low maintenance - occasional washing in the washing machine would be sufficient and not much of a bother.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas. I'm just going to make my "cubbies" and then put carpet on the bottom for now. It is cheap and easy and will see how it works out.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

Seems like it'd be a great breeding ground for mold and mildew. Then again, maybe you guys don't have those kinds of things growing up there.

I think a nice heavy coat of Poly would work fine. Wipes clean quite easily.


----------

